# What's the past form of the verb 하다 ?



## Shimauma

I'm sorry if I post things that are very basic but I'm quite stubborn and I'd rather ask you all.
So, my question of the day is: What's the past form of the verb 하다 ? In my book it is said that 하다 in its past form is 하였다 but I know that the past is made by the panmal form of the verb+ㅆ and I know that the panmal form of the verbs that end in 하 is 해, so shouldn't the past form be 했다?
Which of the forms above is correct? 하였다 or 했다?
Thank you all for your explanation and kindness, I'm just a beginner!


----------



## Lizara

Both are technically correct, but you'll only ever see 하였다 in rather formal writing.  했다 is far, far more common in any other context.


----------



## Shimauma

Oh that is the difference? Thank you so much! Korean has so many speaking levels that I always end up really confused! Thank you again !


----------

